# ISO Pimento Cheese Recipe



## crewsk (Jun 8, 2005)

I just had a grilled pimento cheese sandwich for lunch & would like to make some myself. Does anyone have a good pimento cheese recipe they would like to share? It'll be a few weeks before I get to try it but I'd like to have the recipes so I can decide which one(s) I'd like to try. Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

crewsk, I found this, and it sounded good. The pecans could be omitted, but, I think I keep them in if I get time to make it. It has 5 stars by 3 different reviews.
http://www.recipezaar.com/71561


----------



## crewsk (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks texasgirl, that does look good! I like the addition of hot sauce in it too.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 8, 2005)

Me too. I think it'll give it just enough kick. I buy some down here that I noticed has a spice to it, I'm wondering now, if that is why.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Homemade is soooo good. One of our bbq buddies makes it, but we have never gotten his recipe.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 8, 2005)

I agree Rainee! My mom made some many years ago when I was about 10 or so & it was wonderful!! I remember she got it at little too salty but the taste & texture was nothing like store bought.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2005)

crewsk - this is a recipe for a pimento cheese spread for an appetizer - it's very rich. I tried making a sandwich out of it and like i said, it was rich!! lol But you could probably add more mayo to it.

Pimento Cheese

 
8 oz. sharp yellow cheese, grated
8 oz. white cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt (I do not use this much salt--maybe half or just over half--depends on your taste)

18-25 shakes of Texas Pete *or*
*1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper and 9-12 shakes of Texas Pete (this is the one I use)

20 slices of jalapeno pepper, chopped fine

1 golf ball size spring onion, chopped fine

8 oz. mayonnaise

4 oz. drained pimento, chopped



Mix and let sit overnight in refrigerator or eat immediately if you can't wait. 


 It sounds weird I know but it's killer good. I would add more mayo to make it not so rich but the hot sauce/pepper/jalapenos are really good. I would make a separate batch for the TC because it is hot.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2005)

I love a grilled pimento cheese sandwich with tomatoes on it.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 8, 2005)

I fix this recipe all the time.  People up in New York look at me strangly when I say I am eating pimiento cheese.  Most of my friends up here have never heard of it.

This is a variation of Paula Deen's recipe, I absolutely love it

1 (3oz.) package cream cheese, room temperature
1 cup grated sharp cheddar
1 cup grated Monterey Jack
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 t. house seasoning (1 cup salt, 1/4 cup black pepper, 1/4 cup garlic powder)
2-3 Tablespoons pimentos, chopped small (sometimes I use a little more)
1 t. grated onion
cracked black pepper

Beat cream chees until smooth and fluffy.  Add rest of ingredients until well blended.  The original recipe says to beat all ingredients, but I just stir it together.  YOu can use it as a dip or on sandwiches.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2005)

Another of our good bbq buddies bakes jalapeno bread in one of his cookers, which great on it's own. Take his bread with our buddie's homemade pimento cheese..and a Cheerwine..........

make a bull dog break a chain!

See why we enjoy doing cookoffs?


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2005)

I love pimiento cheese sandwiches!  The ones at my last school were the best I've ever had (my husband loved them too, and the cafeteria manager would sometimes make a few for me to bring home to him).  When she retired, I asked her for her recipe, and it is really simple.  She didn't give any amounts, but it is easy to figure out.  You could add other things to this, of course.  Her recipe was simply Velveeta cheese, Miracle Whip, and Pimientos.  I've never tried a grilled pimiento cheese sandwich, but since Velveeta is so good for grilled cheese sandwiches, I'm sure this would work for that too.

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 9, 2005)

Barbara - that reminds me - a long-ago boyfriend made the BEST pimento cheese - the very same ingredients you mentioned.  I think why the recipe I posted is so rich is because of the cheese used - the Velveeta is perfect and I'm SURE that's what he used.  He was almost good enough to keep over that one recipe - except he was a picky eater in every other aspect and ate green beans EVERY night as that was the only vegetable he liked.  Can't deal with picky eaters!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2005)

I was surprised when I heard what the ingredients were.  It was so good that it almost sounded too simple!

 Barbara


----------



## marmalady (Jun 9, 2005)

I just use grated sharp cheddar, pimentoes, a little cayenne and mayo, and add chopped green olives and a little of the olive juice!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks elf abj, Barbara, & marmalady! I love pimento cheese on saltine crackers too.


----------



## luvs (Jun 11, 2005)

i'm gonna try one of these. i like pimento cheese on white bread. my poor arteries are gonna clog just looking at this stuff, though!
i'm adding chopped green olives to mine.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2005)

Has anyone tried the pimento recipe with the pecans yet? I made it sunday it is very good..I did however add more Tabasco as the 3-5 dashes just didn't get it. And I used 2 5-oz jars of pimentos, I'm not much for HOT stuff, but the amount called for you'd not know it was in there..I added at least 10-12..I plan to try the others in this thread as my kids all loved the the recipe..I'd like to try adding some onion  and see what happens..They all look so good...We ate this recipe with the bagel chips with sea slat..

kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't tried any of them yet kadesma, but that one is first on my list.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> I haven't tried any of them yet kadesma, but that one is first on my list.


crewsk, It was very good.I just had to add more Tabasco and pimentos, for my taste..and the pecans really make it say hello 
kadesma


----------

